# OH 16.05/2015 - Il viaggio a Reims



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Opera Hour #4:*

Il viaggio a Reims* - Gioachino Rossini

From ClassicsToday.com:

'Rossini's Il viaggio a Reims was written rapidly in Paris in 1825 to commemorate the coronation of Charles X. Its "plot" concerns a group of international bigwigs who are waiting for their carriages at a spa near Rheims, where they are to be taken to attend the coronation. The carriages don't show up, and the group puts on its own celebration. At the opera's end-the final 20 minutes-each character acknowledges his own heritage (i.e., the Englishman sings "God save the King", the Spaniard sings to a Flamenco rhythm, and so forth) as their flags descend from the stage's heights. The occasional love intrigue pops up (a Russian General and a Spanish Grandee both fall for a Polish widow); a countess is desolate about losing her hatbox; there is a braggart German musicologist; a Roman Poetess recites, accompanied by a harp, which drives the Englishman to a rapturous aria; and in one of Rossini's most magnificent moments, the 10 principal singers and four secondary ones join in a huge, 10-minute ensemble. And there's much more. It may not equal a great dramatic experience, but it's charming pageantry and a great excuse for great singing. (Since it was only performed four times in 1825, Rossini withdrew it and re-used much of the music in his opera Le Comte Ory.)'

- Robert Levine

A couple of highlights:

Act I - Non pavento alcun Periglio

Act II - [URL="https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=R23ZGoyNNl0]A tal colpo inaspettato[/URL]


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I love this! Remind me again of the format of Opera Hour! What do we do? Listen and review CD? Watch and review DVD? Talk about a performance we've seen?


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

sospiro said:


> I love this! Remind me again of the format of Opera Hour! What do we do? Listen and review CD? Watch and review DVD? Talk about a performance we've seen?


You can pick an audio or visual recording - either one that you have seen and would like to listen to again, or a new one that you'd like to try. If you've been to a performance, we'd love to hear about it. If there's something you know about the opera that you'd like to share, feel free. We're all here to learn something, whether we're familiar with the opera or not. This will be my first time listening to this one.

Just let us know what performance you'll be enjoying, and have fun! That's about it. Welcome to Opera Hour.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Well I did a review which is here. I would love to see it again, preferably in Pesaro!

Here is the wonderful Ruggero Raimondi singing _medaglie incomparabili_






*Don Profondo *

Bravo il Signor Ganimede!
Se la Contessa il sa, gli cava gli occhi.
Ma tempo non perdiamo; del Barone
or qui deggio eseguir la commissione.
Degli effetti facciam presto la lista,
onde tutto sia all'ordine ed in vista.
Io!
(in musica)
Medaglie incomparabili,
camei rari, impagabili,
figli di tenebrosa,
sublime antichita.
In aurea carta pecora
dell'academie i titoli,
onde son membro nobile
di prima qualità.
Il gran trattato inedito
sull'infallibil metodo
di saper ben distinguere,
a prima vista ognor
l'antico del moderno,
di fuori e nell'interno,
ne' maschi, nelle femine,
e in altri oggetti ancor.
Lo spagnolo!
Gran piante genealogiche
degli avoli e bisavoli,
colle notizie storiche
di quel che ognuno fu.
Diplomi, stemmi e croci,
nastri, collane ed ordini,
e, grosse come noci
sei perle del Perù.
La polacca!
L'opere più squisite
d'autori prelibati,
che vanto sono e gloria
della moderna età.
Disegni colorati
dell'alto Pic terribile
d'Harold, Malcolm e Ipsiboe
il bel profil qui sta.
La francese!
Scatole e scatoline,
con scrigni e cassettine,
che i bei tesor nascondono 
sacri alla Dea d'amor.
«Badate: è roba fragile!»
qui chiuso, già indovino,
sta il nuovo cappellino,
con penne, merli e fior.
Il tedesco!
Dissertazione classica
sui nuovi effetti armonici,
onde i portenti anfionici
ridesteran stupor.
De' primi Orfei teutonici
le rare produzioni,
di corni e di tromboni
modelli ignoti ancor.
L'inglese!
Viaggi d'intorno al globo,
trattati di marina;
oriundo della China
sottil perlato thè.
Oppio e pistole a vento,
cambiali con molt'oro
i bill, ch'il parlamento
tre volte legger fe'.
Il francese!
Varie del Franco Orazio,
litografie squisite,
pennelli con matite,
conchiglie coi color.
«Son cose sacre.» Ah! intendo...
Ritratti e bigliettini,
con molti ricordini
de' suoi felici amor.
Il russo!
Notizia tipografica
di tutta la Siberia,
con carta geografica
dell'Ottomano imper.
Di zibellini e martore
preziosa collezione,
con penne di cappone
pe' caschi, e pe' cimier.
(si alza)
Sta tutto all'ordine, - non v'è che dire;
né più a partire - si può tardar.
Or l'inviato - certo è tornato;
de' snelli e rapidi - destrier frementi
già parmi udire - lo scalpitar.
Sferze e cornette - percoton l'aere,
le bestie struggonsi - di galoppar.
Il gran momento - è omai vicino;
più bel destino - no non si dà,
e il cor dal giubilo - balzando va.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

This is the only recording I know, but it's pretty good with an all star cast, fitting to what was in fact a _piece d'occasion_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> This is the only recording I know, but it's pretty good with an all star cast, fitting to what was in fact a _piece d'occasion_.


I certainly like Ricciarelli's coloratura for Madama Cortese in it. _;D_


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I absolutely adore this opera and was thrilled when ROH announced it would be performed to celebrate the 10th anniversary of the Jette Parker Young Artists Programme. There was some glorious totally over-the-top acting and as I said in my original review, my only complaint was that there was only one performance. The standard was very high and many of the singers are now established stars.



I think the DG Abbado version is the only CD. There are several DVDs and I have this one


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Here's the other great recording - funny that Abbado conducted them both.


----------

